# wellbutrin, what do you think?



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm been going through a really hard time with feeling leveled out. I have a hard time even being around family because I feel so zoned out, that it's almost unbarable to converse. I use to get anxiety attacks about going out, because I was afraid I was gonna get hit with a hardcore case of being totally disconnected and now I dont even get the attacks anymore, because I'm already zoned out 24/7. I'm also very depressed and hadn't been able to sleep for months, I got perscribed temazepam and took it for the first time last night and had amazing sleep and didn't wake up totally depressed and uneasy like usual. I was thinking about going on an antidepressant. I've heard good things about wellbutrin and I was wondering if anyone else had anything good to say about it? My doctor gave me paxil, but I also have visual snow and I heard that paxil makes visual snow 50 times worse.. so I am not going to go on it, so I need to talk to him about changing my script. I hate doctors.. It's like walking over landminds trying to find an antidepressant when you have DP AND visual snow.. it sucks







I just want to feel content in my own skin.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> I'm been going through a really hard time with feeling leveled out. I have a hard time even being around family because I feel so zoned out, that it's almost unbarable to converse. I use to get anxiety attacks about going out, because I was afraid I was gonna get hit with a hardcore case of being totally disconnected and now I dont even get the attacks anymore, because I'm already zoned out 24/7. I'm also very depressed and hadn't been able to sleep for months, I got perscribed temazepam and took it for the first time last night and had amazing sleep and didn't wake up totally depressed and uneasy like usual. I was thinking about going on an antidepressant. I've heard good things about wellbutrin and I was wondering if anyone else had anything good to say about it? My doctor gave me paxil, but I also have visual snow and I heard that paxil makes visual snow 50 times worse.. so I am not going to go on it, so I need to talk to him about changing my script. I hate doctors.. It's like walking over landminds trying to find an antidepressant when you have DP AND visual snow.. it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as you know, everyone is different and reacts to medications differently, but generally speaking, Wellbutrin is a more stimulating antidepressant and will likely give you increased energy and a better ability to concentrate. However, at doses above 150 mg, it can cause anxiety.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Well as you know, everyone is different and reacts to medications differently, but generally speaking, Wellbutrin is a more stimulating antidepressant and will likely give you increased energy and a better ability to concentrate. However, at doses above 150 mg, it can cause anxiety.


Thank you, so it wont make me feel more disconnected like other APs? Thats why I haven't gone on any of them, because I'm afraid they will make me even more zoned out and then I'll just disapear into space. There wont be anything left of me.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> Thank you, so it wont make me feel more disconnected like other APs? Thats why I haven't gone on any of them, because I'm afraid they will make me even more zoned out and then I'll just disapear into space. There wont be anything left of me.


Uhm, I don't really know how you will react to it because like I said every response is very individualistic, but it may definitely help your depression and lack of energy/fatigue. And you know...that's a very common fear to have. I used to fear the same thing myself. It's really just the dissociation and lack of connection talking. You will NOT disappear, dear.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Uhm, I don't really know how you will react to it because like I said every response is very individualistic, but it may definitely help your depression and lack of energy/fatigue. And you know...that's a very common fear to have. I used to fear the same thing myself. It's really just the dissociation and lack of connection talking. You will NOT disappear, dear.


Sweeet, I would love to be able to actually pay attention to detail and not have my head all over the place.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

No, you won't disappear. But don't go near any magicians...just in case.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

flat said:


> No, you won't disappear. But don't go near any magicians...just in case.


.

Ahhahaha epic.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

But you know where I'm coming from, right? Like most ads making you feel way surreal


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> Sweeet, I would love to be able to actually pay attention to detail and not have my head all over the place.


Hey, one thing I wanted to add was...don't go into this thinking it will ''cure'' your DP/DR, but rather alleviate some of the accompanying symptoms you have such as depression and low energy. I think sometimes we put all of our eggs in one basket, and we are bound to get disappointed when things ''don't get fully better.'' I know I am the same way too. If Wellbutrin doesn't work out, there is always another med to try, granted the med-go-round trial and error game can be frustrating. I know you probably already know all of this, but I just wanted to add it in case.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Really it depends on what started your DP/DR to begin with. If it was anxiety based then Wellbutrin most likely won't work for you because it can be overly stimulating and increase anxiety which in turn increases feelings of dissociation. I couldn't handle XL and it only comes in tablets of 150mg, I tried the SR version which 75mg is the lowest you can get - still too much. Of course everyone is different.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

You shouldn't have any trouble with wellbutrin. They give it to people who are trying to quit smoking. So if they can handle it so can you.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> I'm been going through a really hard time with feeling leveled out. I have a hard time even being around family because I feel so zoned out, that it's almost unbarable to converse. I use to get anxiety attacks about going out, because I was afraid I was gonna get hit with a hardcore case of being totally disconnected and now I dont even get the attacks anymore, because I'm already zoned out 24/7. I'm also very depressed and hadn't been able to sleep for months, I got perscribed temazepam and took it for the first time last night and had amazing sleep and didn't wake up totally depressed and uneasy like usual. I was thinking about going on an antidepressant. I've heard good things about wellbutrin and I was wondering if anyone else had anything good to say about it? My doctor gave me paxil, but I also have visual snow and I heard that paxil makes visual snow 50 times worse.. so I am not going to go on it, so I need to talk to him about changing my script. I hate doctors.. It's like walking over landminds trying to find an antidepressant when you have DP AND visual snow.. it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm also very depressed and hadn't been able to sleep for months, I got prescribed Temazepam and took it for the first time last night and had amazing sleep and didn't wake up totally depressed and uneasy like usual*

Your doctor is smart. Treating insomnia is VERY important. Give it a little time and see how it holds.

As I mentioned elsewhere, I do very well on Wellbutrin SR (pun not intended







). But I keep the dose low. It doesn't make people groggy or spaced out like other anti-depressants. Its real 'fault' is being very energizing. It is the only anti-depressant that works with dopamine instead of serotonin. For me it helps visual problems a lot - but I don't have visual snow.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> *I'm also very depressed and hadn't been able to sleep for months, I got prescribed Temazepam and took it for the first time last night and had amazing sleep and didn't wake up totally depressed and uneasy like usual*
> 
> Your doctor is smart. Treating insomnia is VERY important. Give it a little time and see how it holds.
> 
> ...


I woke up today after taking it last night feeling like I was still in a dream, it scared me so much.. but then after like a half of hour, I was fine. I had like 50 lucid dreams last night, so I'm thinking thats why I still felt in a dream state when I woke. What visual problems do you have?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> I woke up today after taking it last night feeling like I was still in a dream, it scared me so much.. but then after like a half of hour, I was fine. I had like 50 lucid dreams last night, so I'm thinking thats why I still felt in a dream state when I woke. What visual problems do you have?


*I had like 50 lucid dreams last night*

Catching up on sleep can do that. So can starting new medications.

*but then after like a half of hour, I was fine*

Usually Temazepam doesn't make you groggy in the morning but everyone is different. And this was your first night (?)

What dose are you taking?

*What visual problems do you have?*

Most stuff in this link, http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__fromsearch__1#entry197587


----------



## Nichole (Feb 22, 2011)

make sure you find out if you're Bipolar before going on Wellbutrin.... And make sure your doctor doesnt double your dose after a week.

I have a mild Bipolar spectrum (not finding out til after taking Wellbutrin) My Family Doctor put me on Wellbutrin thinking I was depressed when really I was just unbalanced....... She put me on 150mg to start, after the 7th day she put me on 300mg............ well......... Let's just say I had EVERY single ADVERSE REACTION possible..... If it werent for having an 11month old daughter I would have killed myself. I called the paramedics to come to my house........ I took myself to ER twice and the second time got admitted to a psychiatric hospital. I NOW have major panic and anxiety........ not to mention I NOW have Depersonalization. and RINGING IN MY EARS. I dont want to make you any less confident in trying it, but please take precaution, I know many people who are on Wellbutrin and have heard great things but ITS NOT for everyone.

I was fine before taking Wellbutrin...... I wish I could rewind to the end of January and stick with my NO to taking an antidepressant... but now I have to live with these feelings.


----------

